# My South American Biotope



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Well its not a biotope anymore as it contains vallis but what the hell!

The tank is 5ftx 2ft x 2ft, 2x fluval 404 cannisters, temp 84

Fish list.....
Cichla _sp_ rio tapajos....Peacock Bass
Acarichthys Heckelii....Thread fin Acara
Geophagus Dicrozoster
Geophagus Altifrons
Satanoperca Daemon...Three-spot Eartheater
Semaprochilodus Taeniurus....Flag-Tail Prochilodus
L260....Queen Arabesque pleco
L018....Gold Nugget Pleco


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

very nice DA


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Gorgeous display tank.

And Vals are a universal plant found all over the world. They'll fit into any biotope.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

sweeeet. nicely furnished and stocked!

yeah its hard to stick with the biotope with plants. my CA tank has java ferns


----------



## mattyf (Jul 11, 2005)

Lovin' your work Neal







Can't wait to see those cichla grow up


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

mattyf said:


> Lovin' your work Neal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers matt, me too mate!

Glad you like it


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice setup!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Amazing set up, as always









That Flagtail and Cichla are my absolute favourites. Especially the Cichla is looking so cute at that size.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those must be some young fish, that last pic looks like it was a picture of a 1000 gallon!!!

Very nice set-up, I'm guessing none of those guys dig?

I wish I didn't have a 'black' thumb.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

oh yeah nice work with the driftwood


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

acestro said:


> Those must be some young fish, that last pic looks like it was a picture of a 1000 gallon!!!
> 
> Very nice set-up, I'm guessing none of those guys dig?
> 
> I wish I didn't have a 'black' thumb.


The Eartheaters are all between 5-7" and the phoenix is about the same.
The cichla are small though, still have lots of growing to do, the tank will be theirs and theirs alone once they hit around 7".
They do dig aswell, i came down to find half the vallis floating, i need some lead weights!
DA


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Devon How bad do those peacocks dig? From what I read they didn't dig much.

The reason I ask is I wanted to put something together with pbass/sand substrate tank with a motoro or two at the bottom(because I thought they didn't dig) Thoughts of they're habits so far? Sorry if this is off topic.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Your tank looks terrific .
Nice variety in there.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Damn nice tank, best I have seen in a long time!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> Devon How bad do those peacocks dig? From what I read they didn't dig much.
> 
> The reason I ask is I wanted to put something together with pbass/sand substrate tank with a motoro or two at the bottom(because I thought they didn't dig) Thoughts of they're habits so far? Sorry if this is off topic.


The bass dont dig what-so-ever, its the Geophagus and satanoperca that make the mess.
The cichla just cruise the top half of the tank waiting for the next meal.
Your cichla/ray tank should work fine aslong as they have enough room, you would need a huuuuge tank for that to work long term









Thanks tibs and dr z


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice man. Im liking the set-up and fish in there!

good Job!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Your drift wood is very cool, how big is your Gold Nugget?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> Your drift wood is very cool, how big is your Gold Nugget?


not very big, about 6"
Iv had him about 4 years aswell


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

a couple more pics from my phone


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

The flagtail is an Asian fish, no?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

armac said:


> The flagtail is an Asian fish, no?


Nope, south american.

Fish Base

Very cool fish, very active, although, I would watch out, I think I have heard of them eating plants before.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

armac said:


> The flagtail is an Asian fish, no?


Very popular with asian fishkeepers, they call them fei feng (flying phoenix)
But they are native to south america








And she doesnt bother the plants tibs, although your right they will take greens now and again


----------

